# Console login within X / xterm



## kpedersen (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello all,

I have always been interested in getting the console login prompt to being run in an xterm within an X11 session.

I.e so before the console login, X starts up and launches xterm with the login program (/bin/login?) running.

Has anyone managed this? Is it possible?

Karsten,


----------

